# Comaparo Cruze D v. Golf TDI



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

You won't believe who wins. 

It's not the fastest, best handling and most economical car. 

No, it's the one with the doors that sound better when they close. 

OMG I think that I need to go pleasure myself while thinking about the sound of those doors.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The VW boys are getting weak in the knees and posting panicky things over on 123.


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

i agree the older jetta was nice and the golf is still nice but the new jetta had about the interior quality and look of a 90s model corolla. It was horrible sat in one and drove it before i got my cruze, 2012 jetta. I admit the golf still has a solid interior and honestly id love a GTI but the cruze is no less of a well built and fashioned car especially inside. The interior on my 2LT is nicer than any compact and nicer than all but the upper level trims on most midsize i sat in, including chevys new malibu and impala. So how the golf won on feel and solidness with worse numbers in every statistical category i dont understand.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

considering the bias they started with I am surprised they had anything nice at all to say about the Cruze. I tried the German cars. You pay for a great car but you only get a good car.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

If you are a VW owner and you go to a website and talk bad about reliability of any other brand, you are a complete and utter moron. Despite all this superior engineering that VW has, their cars don't hold up better than anyone else. Sure, the diesels engine do indeed last longer than gas but that holds true for virtually anyone that makes both. The amount of biased misinformation from the mouths of car owners is amazing.


----------



## E365 (Jun 10, 2013)

LeftLaneNews.com chose the Cruze over the Jetta TDI in a review today. 

LeftLaneNews Mobile Version


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

> Despite all this superior engineering that VW has, their cars don't hold up better than anyone else.


mcg75, I get what you're saying (and agree), but the "superior engineering" of Vee Dub is quite debatable... And I can say that their cars definitely "don't hold up better than anyone else."

My '09 Jetta TDI had way more problems than my "_lowly_" '06 Chevy Cobalt. Yeah, the VW fit, finish, plastics, etc... have a good (initial) _perceived_ quality, but I can say the following about my Jetta:

the alignment/steering wheel angular alignment was off from the factory (common problem for that vintage)....and the dealer couldn't fix it.
the driver's side door sagged from the factory....again, the dealer couldn't fix it.
the center console lid broke.
a pressure sensor (downstream of the intercooler I believe) failed >> Check Engine light on.
the linear position sensor for the variable vane turbo actuator failed >> Check Engine light on / limp home mode.....and the dealer destroyed the engine compartment whilst replacing the entire turbo.


VW enthusiast owners tend to admit that their cars (of all years) are plagued with problems.....yet they still have the audacity to bellyache about the GM 350 diesel... puh-leeze... VW = laughable

I've had numerous former VW owners tell me their tales of (expensive) woe.

I'm SO glad that there's now an alternative choice for a compact diesel car.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

They start out as Jetta's and turn into regrettas.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Any Cruze Diesel owners out there?

I could use a hand beating down the VW fanboys posting in the comments section of this review:

http://www.auto123.com/en/chevrolet...=1141204901&artid=157888&utm_source=feed-HUBR


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> I just went to fueleconomy.gov and my 2012 ECO MT does better than VW's "official" EPA numbers for their diesels and hybrids. VW has a reality distortion field.


I don't think its VW, I think its the pretentious VW owners and their auto superiority complex that's distorted.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just read the article at Auto123 and laughed my way through the VW fanatics attempt to discredit anyone who tells them their beloved VWs are no longer king of the road. There's really no reason to post a comment there that boosts GM in anyway as they will simply attack you as a GM employee or being on GM's payroll.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I thought the same thing, though I did give a +1 on all of the comments that were factual.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I am not a GM or GMH employee and I have owned a Holden Cruze diesel for 1 year now. I have not had a single mechanical issue in this time and the car stood up quite well when a taxi did a u turn into the side of my car. I have nothing against VW but the mechanic I have used for over 25 years advised me not to buy any European car in Australia because they are not designed for our hot summer climate. By the way my mechanic is Greek and knows what he is talking about. The rear suspension on the Cruze is one area that really needs to be re designed as it is a bit ancient.


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

@Aussie - After reading several of your contributions to this Forum, I decided to research the Holden Cruze Turbo Diesel. Holden is owned by GM but operates in Australia as an independent company. Many GM products (in the Aussie variants) are in the Holden line as well. The Holden CTD has been engineered to withstand the various climates and geographical features of the various parts of Australia. The US variant is an engine unique to the climate and geographical variances of the USA - lower 48. Even though the Holden CTD is different than the US diesel variant, I am sure they share several parts. And, the Holden Cruze line is assembled in Australia and thus must be a point of pride to an Aussie since so much on the road there is imported from Europe or Japan. And, of course, the Holden Cruze line is right-hand drive. Instead of a Chevy bow-tie ensign, it has the Holden lion ensign.

Very interesting. The Holden Company slogan is, "It's not just a small car, its an Australian car."


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

jpm84092 said:


> @Aussie - After reading several of your contributions to this Forum, I decided to research the Holden Cruze Turbo Diesel. Holden is owned by GM but operates in Australia as an independent company. Many GM products (in the Aussie variants) are in the Holden line as well. The Holden CTD has been engineered to withstand the various climates and geographical features of the various parts of Australia. The US variant is an engine unique to the climate and geographical variances of the USA - lower 48. Even though the Holden CTD is different than the US diesel variant, I am sure they share several parts. And, the Holden Cruze line is assembled in Australia and thus must be a point of pride to an Aussie since so much on the road there is imported from Europe or Japan. And, of course, the Holden Cruze line is right-hand drive. Instead of a Chevy bow-tie ensign, it has the Holden lion ensign.
> 
> Very interesting. The Holden Company slogan is, "It's not just a small car, its an Australian car."


Did your research show you that the Hatchback was designed in Australia, but we import the Station Wagon. The Cruze from 2009-2010 was imported from Korea but now the from 2011 on the Sedan and Hatch are both made on the Commodore (Chevy SS) production line.


----------

